# زبان های اسکریپتی > Classic ASP >  چگونگی قرار دادن عکس در یک دیتابیس اکسس

## ahmad_rabie

من می خواهم با کدهای ASP یک عکس را از کلاینت بگیرم و به Serverفرستاده و در دیتابیس اکسس قرار دهم .
در ضمن فیلد من در اکسس OLE_OBJECT می باشد . 
با تشکر ربیعی
تقریبا مثل کاری که در همین سایت انجام شده :cry: [/img]

----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

در این سایت اینکار انجام نشده است. 
قرار دادن عکس در دیتابیس اصلا مقرون به صرفه نیست.

----------


## purya

پس چطور این کار رو انجام بدیم

----------


## Developer Programmer

ادرس عکس رو ذخیره کن

----------


## ویولت

راحترین راه ذخیره آدرس و آپلود کردن تصویر است ولی اگه خواستی کدش یادمه در سایت http://www.planetsourcecode.com دیدم

----------

